# Laptop RAM, DDR2, 2x4GB sodimms



## DCBassman (7 Mar 2019)

Needing some DIMMs/SODIMMs to complete renovation of a desktop and a laptop.
Not quite so old: 3x4GB full size Dimms DDR3-1600 (desktop).
Old: 2x4GB SODIMMs DDR2-800/PC6400 (laptop).
*Even older: 2x1GB sticks DDR333/PC2700 - sorted, thanks @pubrunner *

TBH, the DDR2-800 is a bit of a shot in the dark, the desktop DIMMs might still be fairly common.
Ta!


----------



## albal (15 Mar 2019)

I have a dell inspiron for sale? It's a few years old.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

albal said:


> I have a dell inspiron for sale? It's a few years old.


Thanks, but just the RAM I'm needing, and the Dell is probably way too modern! 
But out of interest, what's the model number?


----------



## steverob (15 Mar 2019)

On a similar note, got a VERY old Dell laptop (early Windows XP era) that I'm meant to be getting rid of. When I get home, I'll check the model and if you confirm it's got suitable memory in it for what you need, I can certainly wing it your way.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2019)

steverob said:


> On a similar note, got a VERY old Dell laptop (early Windows XP era) that I'm meant to be getting rid of. When I get home, I'll check the model and if you confirm it's got suitable memory in it for what you need, I can certainly wing it your way.


That would be very good of you, thanks!


----------



## steverob (16 Mar 2019)

It's a Dell Latitude D610. The only other thing I can make out from the faded label is "Rev: A03", if that's of any use.


----------



## steverob (16 Mar 2019)

Now worked out how to get into the BIOS (there's no OS on it, I wiped that ages ago), and from what it reports, I don't think the RAM is what you're after: 2GB DDR2 533Mhz Dual.

Still happy to pass it on if you can find a use for it however - assuming I have the right tools to get into the case to get the memory out that is (it's a pretty hefty chunk of plastic).


----------



## DCBassman (16 Mar 2019)

Thanks for looking, but can't use it. Good machine in its day!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2019)

I have here a Dell Latitude PPX laptop
Says on the back Latitude C family ref 99125
Early 2000s
No Power supply so I can't fire it up

If you can figure out whether it might contain what you want I'll have a go at opening it up


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2019)

Dell...


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2019)

Got this as well if its any use


----------



## DCBassman (16 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dell...
> View attachment 457700


Wow, that's positively antediluvian! A generation or two older than those I need! Appreciate you looking, though!


----------



## DCBassman (16 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Got this as well if its any use
> View attachment 457701


Right generation, but too small and too slow!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Mar 2019)

I have no idea where the second one came from. The laptop is going in the small appliances bin at the tip. I'll hold onto the DIMMs because "You never know".

(Actually I do know. There's zero chance of them ever coming in handy.)


----------



## DCBassman (16 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have no idea where the second one came from. The laptop is going in the small appliances bin at the tip. I'll hold onto the DIMMs because "You never know".
> 
> (Actually I do know. There's zero chance of them ever coming in handy.)


I'd do the same!


----------



## netman (18 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Needing some SODIMMs to complete renovation of two laptops.
> Old: 2x4GB sticks DDR2-800/PC6400
> Even older: 2x1GB sticks DDR333/PC2700
> 
> ...



I work in IT, so will have a look around the office - we usually have bags of old stuff lying around... you may be lucky! Might take me a few days...


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

netman said:


> I work in IT, so will have a look around the office - we usually have bags of old stuff lying around... you may be lucky! Might take me a few days...


Thanks, much appreciated!
Stuck in hospital just now, so can't do much for a few days!


----------



## alicat (19 Mar 2019)

Can't help with the Ram, but I wondered why you want to renovate rather than getting new machines?

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

alicat said:


> Can't help with the Ram, but I wondered why you want to renovate rather than getting new machines?
> 
> Hope you get well soon.


These machines are usually given to me when replaced. They are very often sold at minimum spec, and topping out the RAM can significantly improve performance. Also, it's fun, and they are saved from just being binned. Far too many computers are not fully utilised. I am the @SkipdiverJohn of computers!


----------



## alicat (19 Mar 2019)

Thanks for satisfying my curiosity. Good luck finding the RAM.


----------



## pubrunner (20 Mar 2019)

Hi,

I've got a single DDR333/PC2700 1gb stick if that's any use ?


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2019)

Hi @pubrunner ,yes please!


----------



## pubrunner (20 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Hi @pubrunner ,yes please!



PM me an address and I'll bung it in the post for you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2019)

I have some DDR 2 ram that falls between the specs you mention PC2-5300 but not in the sizes you want.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2019)

Hi @YukonBoy , the ddr2 is rather specific I'm afraid, must be 6400. Thanks, though.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2019)

pubrunner said:


> PM me an address and I'll bung it in the post for you.


The system refuses to let me pm you, no idea why...


----------



## DCBassman (21 Mar 2019)

Morning , @pubrunner , if you pm me first, maybe the system will permit the conversation.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2019)

@pubrunner , i think your PM settling is only for those you follow. Will try again.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

You'll have a bit of time in hospital to fix 'em up anyway. I upgraded our laptop with a 1TB SSD whilst I was in - copied over the main drive, swapped them round and fitted the second HD (big laptop with space for 2 drives) - I had all the bits out on my hospital bed table - not like I was going anywhere.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> You'll have a bit of time in hospital to fix 'em up anyway. I upgraded our laptop with a 1TB SSD whilst I was in - copied over the main drive, swapped them round and fitted the second HD (big laptop with space for 2 drives) - I had all the bits out on my hospital bed table - not like I was going anywhere.


Quite possible! But would prefer do it at home.
Going to escape from here for a few hours later.


----------



## pubrunner (23 Mar 2019)

RAM and Publisher 97 cd sent out to you this morning 1st Class 'Signed For'.

Let us know, how you get on with them - I'm not sure if Publisher 97 will work with Win 7, but perhaps you can use it at some stage with a Win XP laptop.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Mar 2019)

pubrunner said:


> RAM and Publisher 97 cd sent out to you this morning 1st Class 'Signed For'.
> 
> Let us know, how you get on with them - I'm not sure if Publisher 97 will work with Win 7, but perhaps you can use it at some stage with a Win XP laptop.


If my experience with Office XP is anything to go by, it'll be fine on 7. Again, many thanks!


----------



## DCBassman (29 Mar 2019)

Thanks to @pubrunner , the very old RAM is sorted, just needing those 2x4GB PC2-6400 sticks...
And thanks to everyone else who's dug around for me, much appreciated.


----------



## DCBassman (15 May 2019)

Title and OP edited to reflect current situation!


----------



## cyberknight (16 May 2019)

watching the thread  
i have just upgraded the ram in my old desktop but it sounds older than your lol


----------



## DCBassman (26 Feb 2020)

Still after RAM as per the ameded title!


----------



## netman (15 Apr 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Still after RAM as per the ameded title!



@DCBassman - Apologies for the delay, finally got the chance to sift through the drawer at work - any of these any use? No 4 gig, but a few 2's...


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2020)

netman said:


> @DCBassman - Apologies for the delay, finally got the chance to sift through the drawer at work - any of these any use? No 4 gig, but a few 2's...
> 
> View attachment 515252


Many thanks, but also have similar pile of 2s!
I'm on the brink of giving up this particular search, as I'll shortly be building a large, no, make that VERY large, desktop machine. The bonus being a fully loaded Asus P9X79 for free, as was the monster Corsair case. Good to have a son into building top-end gaming machines! Just needs a suitable PSU. But a few months away yet.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Apr 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Many thanks, but also have similar pile of 2s!
> I'm on the brink of giving up this particular search, as I'll shortly be building a large, no, make that VERY large, desktop machine. The bonus being a fully loaded Asus P9X79 for free, as was the monster Corsair case. Good to have a son into building top-end gaming machines! Just needs a suitable PSU. But a few months away yet.


Good luck with the build, this beauty has been going strong since i built in 2016, i7 skylake/ GTX 1070


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good luck with the build, this beauty has been going strong since i built in 2016, i7 skylake/ GTX 1070
> View attachment 515267


Nice! The board I'm being given has an i7-3820 and 32GB of DDR3, a GTX Titan X is also part of the package, but it's a bit tired and needs gently under-clocking to remain stable. Not that I shall ever push it anywhere near even its reduced limits...


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Apr 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Nice! The board I'm being given has an i7-3820 and 32GB of DDR3, a GTX Titan X is also part of the package, but it's a bit tired and needs gently under-clocking to remain stable. Not that I shall ever push it anywhere near even its reduced limits...


The Titan X is still a beast of a gpu!
Got my i7 6700k o'clocked @ 4.8GHz so giving it another year before major system overhaul.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Apr 2020)

When I get these systems from my son, they generally need a rest!


----------

